# Arecibo Observatory Telescope Collapses



## FastTrax (Dec 3, 2020)

www.naic.edu

www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?cntn_id=301737

www.cbsnews.com/news/arecibo-observatory-collapse-video/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_Observatory

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_message


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2020)

It's really awful this happened.  It was a wonderful telescope.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 3, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> It's really awful this happened.  It was a wonderful telescope.



Yes Phoenix, quite impressive to say the least. I knew about the VLA but I never even knew Arecibo was once part of the SETI program until I saw Contact.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Yes Phoenix, quite impressive to say the least. I knew about the VLA but I never even knew Arecibo was once part of the SETI program until I saw Contact.


My husband and I watch a lot of documentaries on space things.  He turned me onto this kind of thing.  Contact was a good show.  It could have had a better ending.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 3, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> My husband and I watch a lot of documentaries on space things.  He turned me onto this kind of thing.  Contact was a good show.  It could have had a better ending.



Me too, everything space related. I think the most thought provoking scene was when James Woods and Angela Basset remarked about the 18 hours of static.

A member of www.fandom.com said this was supposed to be part of a Contact alternate ending although I doubt it. interesting nonetheless.






Take care.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just before the cable snapped the following was recorded, "Greetings people of Earth. We have come to......................damn! The cable went out!"


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Me too, everything space related. I think the most thought provoking scene was when James Woods and Angela Basset remarked about the 18 hours of static.
> 
> A member of www.fandom.com said this was supposed to be part of a Contact alternate ending although I doubt it. interesting nonetheless.
> 
> ...


It's been years I watched the show.  I just remember I was very disatisfied with the ending.  Ending it with this static would have been worse.


----------



## rgp (Dec 4, 2020)

I wonder if it will be rebuilt ? In the same place ? Or is there something more modern in another location ?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

rgp said:


> I wonder if it will be rebuilt ? In the same place ? Or is there something more modern in another location ?


There is so much technology that brings us information like this now.  It's hard to say.


----------



## Chet (Dec 4, 2020)

Clearly the aliens do not want to be spied upon hence the destruction. Do not tempt them by rebuilding. That was just a warning shot across the bow.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 4, 2020)

The footage of the telescope going down is incredible!

The cable acted like a guillotine.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

Chet said:


> Clearly the aliens do not want to be spied upon hence the destruction. Do not tempt them by rebuilding. That was just a warning shot across the bow.


I do wonder why people believe the aliens are here.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 4, 2020)

rgp said:


> I wonder if it will be rebuilt ? In the same place ? Or is there something more modern in another location ?



No it's too costly and more so dangerous to rebuild. China has a new radiotelescope that they agreed to share with The National Science Foundation. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> No it's too costly and more so dangerous to rebuild. China has a new radiotelescope that they agreed to share with The National Science Foundation. Enjoy the holiday.


Thank you for this reply.  That's interesting.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 4, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Thank you for this reply.  That's interesting.



Speaking of, have you ever done SETI? I think they once dabbled in a PC shared use program. It didn't work out so well though.

Happy  holiday.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Speaking of, have you ever done SETI? I think they once dabbled in a PC shared use program. It didn't work out so well though.
> 
> Happy  holiday.


No, I never have.  I had an engineer friend who did.  As I recall he allowed them to access his PC when he wasn't using it.  He never told me much about it, though.  He passed away about a year ago.  I miss his mind, his intellectual acumen.


----------



## Knight (Dec 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Just before the cable snapped the following was recorded, "Greetings people of Earth. We have come to......................damn! The cable went out!"


let you know there is a wonderful restaurant named Salpicon Restaurant in Arecibo. A must eat at restaurant for anyone visiting Puerto Rico.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 4, 2020)

Right now with this 800 year planatary conjunction?  Wow!  What a shame!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 5, 2020)

Funny how SETI and NASA spend decades searching for life in the universe while watching videos of UFOs on TV.


----------

